# June 1st reports?



## Crisis Management (Aug 12, 2020)

Just curious... anyone been out to the nipple / elbow area? water looking good?
Thanks.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I bottom fished out there on Sunday. Started north of the Nipple and ended up halfway between the Nipple and Elbow. Blue-green was the best I saw, but not quite true blue. 

Scattered weeds here and there and flyers all over the place, but nothing to call home about.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Nipple is looking much better than the elbow.

We will be at the squiggles and east.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Crisis Management said:


> Just curious... anyone been out to the nipple / elbow area? water looking good?
> Thanks.


Just west of the steps was clear and bule last sat.


----------

